# 2018 Rogue SL High Beam Issue



## dlfarrell (Jun 10, 2018)

hello everyone. I always have my headlights running in auto mode. Driving home late last night, I attempted to put my high beams on and a yellow indicator briefly showed and the high beams came on but only for a few seconds. Now they refuse to activate unless I switch to another headlight mode. I had no issue with this with my 2015 Rogue, wondering if there is a warranty problem with the headlight circuitry. Anyone else have this issue ?


----------



## pclilien (Apr 25, 2019)

Too much light, the Auto sensor turns the high beam off unless you are in near dark area


----------

